# Storm



## goldsilverpro (May 23, 2011)

Anyone from Joplin, MO? 89 dead and about 75% of the city gone (update: 125 dead and 25-35% of the city gone). I live about 60 miles north of there. Too close to home. Glad we have a basement because there's a loud storm moving in here right now.


----------



## Claudie (May 23, 2011)

I am in Iowa. I see on radar there is another storm moving in there now. A severe Thunder Storm warning has been posted for Joplin. I feel for those guys. I have some family about 20 miles south of there, they all checked in fine last night.


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2011)

Because we own a tree service,we closely monitor any type of hurricane activity.Our livelyhood almost depends on it.However we are growing very concerned of what may lurk on the horizon.The storms that have manifested in the last few years across the nation,are nothing short of ominous.But we on the east coast have not had a serious hurricane in 7 years(2004).I fear what may be headed our way soon.Owning a tree service is nice when a hurricane hits,but it's futile if you have no home,truck,or worse....life.Needless to say,please be careful Chris.


----------



## glondor (May 23, 2011)

My wifes home town of Deltaville Virginia got hit really hard last month and a huge part of the town destroyed by tornado's. Amazingly there were no casualties at all. 

Even up here in Canada, building contractors are recommending home owners replace all rain gutters on homes with 5 or 6 inch gutters due to the increase in violent storm activity just to handle the much heavier rains. 

The general trend here is for storms more like we experienced as kids. I remember many a green sky and lots of Hail from back in the 60's and early 70's. We have been back in Canada for 16 years and have not seen a storm yet like there was once or twice a summer back then. 

My best advice for this year is to pay attention to the weather and have a safe shelter.


----------



## qst42know (May 23, 2011)

I was going to ask if you were in that mess when I got home from work. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## samuel-a (May 23, 2011)

Glad to hear you are OK.

Over here, tornadoes are only on 'storm chasers'


----------



## aflacglobal (May 24, 2011)

Things are still not back to normal here around Birmingham, Al from the tornados a couple of weeks ago. My house was missed by just a couple of miles. You wouldn't believe the destruction. I volunteered some last week and some of the stories just broke my heart and made me feel thankful for what little bit i do have.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 24, 2011)

GSP,are you OK?...I saw in TV about the tornado in MO.


----------



## stihl88 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah wondering the same thing here... I just saw the news this morning.
Our best wishes are with you guys.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, guys. All we've gotten in Nevada, MO so far is a lot of rain and scary looking skies.


----------



## dtectr (May 26, 2011)

One of my buddies is a newlywed & his wife is from Joplin. I texted him about his in-laws & said that they were _inside_ the Walmart when it all went down, but are both OK. Very fortunate, because others around were not.
edit:clarification


----------

